# my taylor is bloody rich



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Ca vous dit un fil ou nous parlons qu'Anglais ?
cela pourrait aider les étudiants zécoliers bon bref juste pour s'amuser et pratiquerr un chit peu la langue de nos amis grands bretons   

let's go so !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Liz Taylor is rich ; isn't she?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> let's go so !


"ok"





.................  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

WTF ????


----------



## duracel (15 Avril 2005)

i'm the better dragon killer...


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Liz Taylor is rich ; isn't it?


oh yes she is, i do not know how much she have, but it's definitively more than me !  :rose:


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> WTF ????


rtfm


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

_Euh, en réponse à un autre tradada là on peut aussi faire remarquer les fautes en anglais ?
 Non parce que les zécoliers là je les sens mal partis  _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oh yes she is, i do not know how much she have, but it's definitively more than me !  :rose:



What a pity :rose: ... But I heard that she's good under the man


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

O bladi O blada


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

j'men charge  



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> oh yes she is, i do not know how much she ha*s* , but it's definitively more than me !  :rose:



pi de toute façon c'est mal dit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Euh, en réponse à un autre tradada là on peut aussi faire remarquer les fautes en anglais ?
> Non parce que les zécoliers là je les sens mal partis  _



Of course, you may. You're welcome, you wiseman


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

I'm waiting for my powerbook and actually i'm very angry, i need some breaks to make my life more simple


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> I'm waiting for my powerbook and actually i'm very angry, i need some breaks to make my life more simple


when is it expected ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Nearly next week but you know with apple ...
but i have my iMac right now so it's still ok


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

Wise my ass !
It's juste que I was a bite déranged by the way he rote "the better" bicoze je wonderais si that wouldrait pas par hazard meaner le "parieur" :hein:


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

clap clap (say "clép clép)


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> clap clap (say "clép clép)


if both of you could not put the mess i would appreciate


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

We havn't seen Jean_Claude_Vandamme since a long time, in this bar... Has someone heard about him?


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

I am aware that , yesterday he was walking there ... but I haven't seen him today


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

you can visit this website http://www.anglaisfacile.com/ very handy


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

Ich heisse Hans, bugger.


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ich heisse Hans, bugger.



Not German, english we said. bad boy


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

www.ultralingua.net  aussi


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ich heisse Hans, bugger.


if you want to create an other thread in german why not ?!
just do it


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> if you want to create an other thread in german why not ?!
> just do it


Maybe for you but not for me i don't speak german at all


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> I am aware that , yesterday he was walking there ... but I haven't seen him today



hi munchkin, i haven't heard (or read) much of you lately. i'm confused. i haven't answered your messages for a while now. but i guess you're busy with all the IM stuff. cheers  :love:


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ich heisse Hans, bugger.


Das ist nicht Shakespear Sprache ! 
So please take an over dictionary, because yours is not the right one ! 
I have a question for you :
Are you the REAL SuperCarpet on witch I can fly, like a real magic super carpet of the galaxy  ?If it is true, I am glad to meet you !


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

For some of you Google Translator


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

oh now ah was jus' introducing mah bitch ass first english word


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Das ist nicht Shakespear Sprache ?
> So please take an over dictionary, because yours is not the right one !
> I have a question for you :
> Are you the REAL SuperCarpet on wich I can fly, like a real magic super carpet of the galaxy  ?If it is true, I am glad to meet you !



So you wanna ride Supercarpet   i'd love to see that.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

da ya suxx, pussy ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> So you wanna ride Supercarpet   i'd love to see that.



lol  <- you can see how I'm fair


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> What a pity :rose: ... But I heard that she's good under the man



Tanks to Google translator, here is the translation. Becareful, it may be an approximate translation 


			
				google a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage...  Mais j'ai entendu qu'elle est bonne sous l'homme


You speak like Cabrel. It is awesome !


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lol  <- you can see how I'm fair



i did not expect less of you    i'm quite relieved that i didn't offend you. it's this bloody bastard, this mother fucking duck that started it all   

edt : i'm so sorry, lovely tiny duck of mine, i didn't realize that you were so green


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> *my taylor is bloody rich*
> Ca vous dit un fil ou nous parlons qu'Anglais ?
> cela pourrait aider les étudiants zécoliers bon bref juste pour s'amuser et pratiquerr un chit peu la langue de nos amis grands bretons
> 
> let's go so !


naas, I think I have to call a moderator because of the so rude title you gave to this thread !
I am so shocked  That is not normal to allowed this kind of language here !!! we can forgive that mistake only if you drop this bloody futal...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

Une seance d'anglais de joueur  :


-What the fuck? I said cover me !!! OMFG
-STFU stupid naab !

La suite au prochain épisode


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> i did not expect less of you    i'm quite relieved that i didn't offend you. it's this bloody bastard, this mother fucking duck that started it all
> 
> edt : i'm so sorry, lovely tiny duck of mine, i didn't realize that you were so green


----------



## lumai (15 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> We havn't seen Jean_Claude_Vandamme since a long time, in this bar... Has someone heard about him?


 My little finger told me he's coming from time to time !


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> i did not expect less of you    i'm quite relieved that i didn't offend you. it's this bloody bastard, this mother fucking duck that started it all
> 
> edt : i'm so sorry, lovely tiny duck of mine, i didn't realize that you were so green


green or not you have to be polite


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> naas, I think I have to call a moderator because of the so rude title you gave to this thread !
> I am so shocked  That is not normal to allowed this kind of language here !!! we can forgive that mistake only if you drop this bloody futal...


well i hesitate and finaly a ran with this tittle, in fact the original idea was to create a kind of humour by having in the tittle both very classic sentence and a kind of ... "street language" that i hear in my town  every day


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

>



isn't it a bit early? we haven't already met :rose:  :rose:  :rose: some private private messages should have been more appropriate


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

I need some bier


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> green or not you have to be polite


i'm sorry. it was only meant to be a joke in the first place


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

no worries


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous dit un fil ou nous parlons qu'Anglais ?
> cela pourrait aider les étudiants zécoliers bon bref juste pour s'amuser et pratiquerr un chit peu la langue de nos amis grands bretons
> 
> let's go so !



The one who create a thread for speaking in Schwitzerdütsch will be banned forever. You have been warned.


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

heavens my husband :affraid:


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> heavens my husband :affraid:



i've read on some other thread that you had a wife   you've got a husband too? 
i guess you must be very very busy man (and a rather healthy one too  :love:  :love:  :love: )


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Avril 2005)

I have just one thing to say : be aware !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Or dead


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Or dead


this is a thread about english not flood   

anyway, i have a question

"couleur" you write it color or colour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

One color
Two colours


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> this is a thread about english not flood
> 
> anyway, i have a question
> 
> "couleur" you write it color or colour ?



it depends on where you come from : color is american english, and colour is british english. Americans have this peculiar way to simplify everything. as in center and centre  
i don't know why, i guess i missed something in the meaning of your question


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> this is a thread about english not flood
> 
> anyway, i have a question
> 
> "couleur" you write it color or colour ?



Well... I was always told that it depends if you speak US english or british english


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> One color
> Two colours


hi hi hi you slagging me no ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Never with a moderator


----------



## N°6 (15 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> The one who create a thread for speaking in Schwitzerdütsch will be banned forever. You have been warned.




Could you write it more slowly please ?


----------



## lumai (15 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Could you write it more slowly please ?


 Could you spell it ???


----------



## N°6 (15 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Could you spell it ???



With pleasure my dear :

i

t


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous dit un fil ou nous parlons qu'Anglais ?
> cela pourrait aider les étudiants zécoliers bon bref juste pour s'amuser et pratiquerr un chit peu la langue de nos amis grands bretons
> 
> let's go so !



I think that's a great idea which can be usefull for some of us 

But the biggest problem for me at school keeps german


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

well the only sentence i know in german is .... well that's not the subject 

oh one true info do yo know why guinness is better in ireland then everywhere else in the world ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Avril 2005)

I don't understand anything


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> I don't understand anything



Go out or shut up so !


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> do yo know why guinness is better in ireland then everywhere else in the world ?



Not at all....   

I don't have any idea of the right answer...


----------



## valoriel (15 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Go out or shut up so !


Damned.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2005)

What the freaking hell is this bloody thread about ? 

this place is just plain non-sense, see anything coherant dude ?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Go out or shut up so !


 STFU !!!


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Not at all....
> 
> I don't have any idea of the right answer...


its all about gas


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> its all about gas


yes it is truly true... You haven't given me enouth time to reply.
But the question is the gas......... why the gas make the beer so different.
(To be or not to be,) that is the question


----------



## lumai (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> its all about gas


 Holy cow !!!


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

" Un fil en anglais? " It's a STRING ! :rateau:  ( I guess somebody already did this joke, sorry guys :rose: )


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

Not really, string is "ficelle" 
Never the less, I like this good French expression :
"Etre tendu comme un string" 
Holy bloody shit, that's a great one


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Well of ocurse I know that stirng means "Ficelle", ya bloody duck.... bot I wanted to make a little joke to réinforce my Loser reputation.


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

u wanna have a red head hit ??? in order to improve your reputation ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Yes i think he needs, isn't it ?


----------



## yoffy (15 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> u wanna have a red head hit ??? in order to improve your reputation ?


u veulent avoir un coup rouge de chef???  afin d'améliorer votre réputation?......I got it , thanks to Google


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Yes i think he needs, isn't it ?


0
No please, I'll do anything you want !!!  :rateau:


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> 0
> No please, I'll do anything you want !!!  :rateau:


very easy... but here in front of everybody... humm no definitively no, later then


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> yes it is truly true... You haven't given me enouth time to reply.
> But the question is the gas......... why the gas make the beer so different.
> (To be or not to be,) that is the question


in fact i have a friend of us, he used to work at st james gate for 4 years   
25 pint in a night     believe me when he say its about gas he know it's about gas


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> very easy... but here in front of everybody... humm no definitively no, later then


Okay, I have the Glas, the Pepper, the Salt..... I am ready to tombe the Futal  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ...i have a friend....25 pint in a night .....


Birds of a feather.....flock together.


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ...tombe the Futal  :rateau:


if you wanna be kind forget this expression or buy office


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Birds of a feather.....flock together.


you lost me  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

I'll do it, excuse mir sir Mod.


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> I'll do it, excuse mir sur Mod.


i'm not mod here, i'm same as you, forget my color for the bar


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> i'm not mod here, i'm same as you, forget my color for the bar


Oh, so we can have som Vilage People Behaviour all together  :rose:


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

Pff i think that the fucking Wraith in Stargate Atlantis can't dodge bullet like the Replicators... 
The ricans and theirs guns... Super originality...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Don't watch stargate, not good for ya


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

Wraith = Strange frog humanoid+vampire+gothic clothes (anothers Marilyn Manson's fans...).


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Like Those wraithes? 





  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

i speak english like a french spanishs flemishes cow!  

Eh bien oui, même le correcteur  de Safari n'en veut pas


----------



## yoffy (15 Avril 2005)

wraith ?.....a mental representation of some haunting experience.........sky !   :affraid:


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> wraith ?.....a mental representation of some haunting experience.........sky !   :affraid:


What did you say???  (bof un truc dans le genre)
Il a quoi mon mental???    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

You are a crazy person with a weird username but we will accept you in the future.


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> You are a crazy person with a weird username but we will accept you in the future.


What means "weird" ??? 
crazy: why not??    :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Etrange


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

hein?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Well you guys, I'm gonna get some sleep,I'm on holidays, so good nght everyone ! 
  See ya soon


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Well you guys, I'm gonna get some sleep,I'm on holidays, so good nght everyone !
> See ya soon



have nice holidays!
la vache, j'y arrive   :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Well you guys, I'm gonna get some sleep,I'm on holidays, so good nght everyone !
> See ya soon



You're on holidays and you're going to bed at almost midnight    oh boy, you're living in a retirement house? i'm sorry, i didn't realize. i guess it's the helmet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

The way I live is just the way I think.... Rock'n roll nerves run through my nerves....  
I'm gone


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> You are a crazy person with a weird username but we will accept you in the future.


look at the tree you have in your eye before looking at the brushwood other could have


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> You're on holidays and you're going to bed at almost midnight    oh boy, you're living in a retirement house? i'm sorry, i didn't realize. i guess it's the helmet


I'm not living in a retirement house, but yesterday, I was f***ing tired because of my school week, so I went erlier in bed. But I promise you guys that it's gonna be the Fiesta every night the next two weeks :rateau: 
Well, I must work to prepair my bac..... too    :mouais:


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

i notice that us french are using must whe a lot of uk use i have to
so it would be i have to work my bac


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

What?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> i notice that us french are using must whe a lot of uk use i have to
> so it would be i have to work my bac


 to work *for* my bac dear 

I'm perfect bilingual :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Oh what a nice topic :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> to work *for* my bac dear


I didn't know naas was _that_ young  
I think he meant that he should go back to his bac days and work on his english


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

You'd agreen on this one as well ?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

i speak english like a spanish cow :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> i speak english like a spanish cow :rateau:



Es mejor que hablar espanol como una vaca Inglesa...


----------



## katelijn (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Etrange



Thank you verry much, Cor


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> You'd agreen on this one as well ?


I actually do agree, yes 
But actually I'm not quite sure about the real meaning of his post  Maybe he's got some connections with mackie's spanish cow


----------



## katelijn (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Es mejor que hablar espanol como una vaca Inglesa...



Cierto, al pobre Cervantes le daría un "patatús"


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...Maybe he's got some connections with mackie's spanish cow


mackie's spanish cow? i knew he was looking for a flower, an angel and that he recently found it (as he says on the bottom of his messages) but i didn't expect a cow


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

What an amazing man!


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> I didn't know naas was _that_ young
> I think he meant that he should go back to his bac days and work on his english


i didnt' know myself 
in fact its about the previous post and the use of must
for my age well humm let's say i've finished my studies....


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Good thing you've cleared that up. I was about to send you bac(k) to your bac (à sable) young man :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

I've got a bad feeling i am the youngest guy posting on this tradada :rateau:


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> I've got a bad feeling i am the youngest guy posting on this tradada :rateau:


do not be worried by your age, you then, have excuses when you make a mistake


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Oh it's not about the mistakes, but about the inhuman treatments that you can apply on my poor little person


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> I've got a bad feeling i am the youngest guy posting on this tradada :rateau:



Why should it be a bad feeling? even though i wouldn't step back in time (especially these awful years   ), i wish i were kind of innocent again (no worries about the rent, about my job, about all the things i didn't expect when i was a student)


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Why should it be a bad feeling? even though i wouldn't step back in time (especially these awful years   ), i wish i were kind of innocent again (no worries about the rent, about my job, about all the things i didn't expect when i was a student)



I'm not really an innocent young person


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> I'm not really an innocent young person



no one's really innocent in this bar. once you've dropped your pants...


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

I think Pierrou is kind of impressed by the number of postings some people have around here  (well then I'm guessing again...  )


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Yes indeed the number of posts that some of you have really kicks my ass, but anyway, I think that madness has nothing to do with the number of posts, and speaking of madness, I'm really a professional.


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> no one's really innocent in this bar. once you've dropped your pants...


the next that is speaking about that receive a red ball straight


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Your balls turn red when you're excited naas? :rateau:


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yes indeed the number of posts that some of you have really kicks my ass, but anyway, I think that madness has nothing to do with the number of posts, and speaking of madness, I'm really a professional.


you create your own fear


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Your balls turn red when you're excited naas? :rateau:


now this one deserves a greenie


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> now this one deserves a greenie


yes you're right :bebe: it's done on my side, the young padawan is growing fast


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yes indeed the number of posts that some of you have really kicks my ass, but anyway, I think that madness has nothing to do with the number of posts, and speaking of madness, I'm really a professional.


Speaking of the number of posts, today's objective for me is to reach 2000... I'm working on it every minute


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> now this one deserves a greenie



i misread "now this one deserves a granny"    i didn't know that some people 'round here were that old


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> yes you're right :bebe: it's done on my side, the young padawan is growing fast


Do you wanna see what's under my armor ?


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

oh my gode, :affraid:
the charter, the bloody charter


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Thanks for the grannies guys  You'll get some when it will your time. :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Do you wanna see what's under my armor ?


This guy's a real pervert hiding beneath a newbie's attire.


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

there are a lot of things that i still do not understand in english such as for example pepper that have two meanings....


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> This guy's a real pervert hiding beneath a newbie's attire.


Here is a preson who understood quite well who I  was


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> there is a lot of things that i still do not understand in english such as for example pepper that *has* two meanings....


Actually there's the noun "pepper", which refers to the spice (poivre)
And there's the verb "to pepper" which means "poivrer" but also "saupoudrer", "parsemer".
And there's an expression "to pepper someone with questions" which means "to ask a lot of things".


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2005)

And what french call poivron too ! 
(thank's for the s  )


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Well ,and "piment" too, i think


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

In short, everything's that spicy, like this thread.


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

I'm going to visit my granfather for the week end, so see ya guys  Enjoy your week end, don't make too much things with pepper without me


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Hey ! What the F*** is goin' on here guys, ya don't wanna post in english when I'm not around?
Gotta say I'm touched :rose: :rateau:


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

tsss you should better use correct language otherwise you will be censored soon


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Hey, I was correct ! :rose:


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Hey, here's a little game : can you guess where these lyrics come from ? 

 I am a man of constant sorrow 
 I've seen trouble all my day. 
 I bid farewell to old Kentucky 
 The place where I was born and raised. 
 (The place where he was born and raised)

 For six long years I've been in trouble 
 No pleasures here on earth I found 
 For in this world I'm bound to ramble 
 I have no friends to help me now. 

 [chorus] He has no friends to help him now 

 It's fare thee well my old lover 
 I never expect to see you again 
 For I'm bound to ride that northern railroad 
 Perhaps I'll die upon this train. 

 [chorus] Perhaps he'll die upon this train. 

 You can bury me in some deep valley 
 For many years where I may lay 
 Then you may learn to love another 
 While I am sleeping in my grave. 

 [chorus] While he is sleeping in his grave. 

 Maybe your friends think I'm just a stranger 
 My face you'll never see no more. 
 But there is one promise that is given 
 I'll meet you on God's golden shore. 

 [chorus] He'll meet you on God's golden shore.


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

When a secretary is asked to put money in a safe...

It's in our lessons about "psycho" of Hitchkok


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> When a secretary is asked to put money in a safe...
> 
> It's in our lessons about "psycho" of Hitchkok


Well you should go and learn your lesson again, you don't even know how you must write Hitchcock


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

too easy The Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Well you should go and learn your lesson again, you don't even know how you must write Hitchcock


same for you my little padawan, ...must...


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> too easy The Soggy Bottom Boys


you got a good musical taste   your turn


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Yeah ! Let's rooooooock !


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> you got a good musical taste   your turn


Searching for Mr Right
Waiting up half the night

Feeling like I'll be dead
Before I'm old
Teaching myself to be
The Young Untold

How can I hope to be
Someone for you to see?

Blind as the Fate decrees
I will go on
Teaching myself to be
The Young Untold

Am I in vain tonight?
Lose you against the light
Who can you be
Mr Right?


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

ça me dit quelque chose


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça me dit quelque chose


sorry ?


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Young Marble Giants :love:


Pierrou, yer s'posed to answer in english.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

I forgot, sorry :rose:


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Young Marble Giants :love:


yeap  when i first listen to them in the 80's i simply couldn' believe it, and i searched the cd for years and years to finaly find it at rough trade in 1990, thanks to them
further info


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

I'm a kid of the 80s too... I remember them quite well but it's the kind of music I haven't listened to in years !


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2005)

same but i was looking for someting that google could not (eventualy  ) find easily, and don't know why but marble came to my mind  i probably should have make a search before in order to be sure :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

La blague du lundi colle au sujet ; ICI


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

In English, you stupid man from Corsica !


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Allright, I think i'ts time to re launch this thread, I'm waitin' for you guys


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

What happened to this thread ? it has been asleep for five days...  wake up, little susie


----------



## daffyb (24 Avril 2005)

arf bloody hell I can't understadnt why. Maybe it is so crapy that no body wants to continu it


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

jesus ! i forgot it; sorry about that 
what's teh song about susie i forgot ....


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

It's an old song from the sixties I think.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

My god, this thread comes back to life


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

Well it was in my control panel. And I've been away for 6 days, so for me it's still fresh :rose: 

So who wants to summarize to me in english what happened on MacGeneration for the last six days ?    a jolly good exercise that would be, too


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Nothing as usual


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> In English, you stupid man from Corsica !



You're talking to me? .... you're talking to me??? ... :style:


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

well a resume from the previous week ?
we're waiting tiger for the 29th, firefox is the best browser as usual (see extensions  ) 
we had robindesbois who was looking for a free photoshop 
the pub is as usual :bebe: nothing really new, the routine in fact; big event is in 5 days :love:


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> You're talking to me? .... you're talking to me??? ... :style:


you've got a wife then :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> you've got a wife then :bebe:


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> well a resume from the previous week ?
> we're waiting tiger for the 29th, firefox is the best browser as usual (see extensions  )
> we had robindesbois who was looking for a free photoshop
> the pub is as usual :bebe: nothing really new, the routine in fact; big event is in 5 days :love:


too bad, you just talked about the threads I've already been to (except robindesbois interesting demand)   thanks anyway  
yeah, in 5 days it will be very interesting.... :love:


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

well usual question such as 
does panther is deliverd with my mac i just bought ?
should i stay or should i go (to the apple store  ) ?
and so on !


----------



## nerval2005 (24 Avril 2005)

euhhh ?


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2005)

nerval2005 a dit:
			
		

> euhhh ?


 Could you repeat, please ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

What is the subject now ???


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Yes this is what I'd like to know too, my dear friend from Nantes  

maybe we could launch a new subject


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yes this is what I'd like to know too, my dear friend from Nantes
> 
> maybe we could launch a new subject


 yeah, i'm ready !!! What do you want to speak about ?


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

I dunnow, let's speak about.....................
f**k it, I don't know !


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

would you say:
goal or aim or objective ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> would you say:
> goal or aim or objective ?


 Yep, we want a goal


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Exactly, we could have a little talk about the behaviour of PC users who don't want to admit that they like what apple does


----------



## Spyro (24 Avril 2005)

Aoh je suffolk.


(Don't pay attention, I'm already out by the door)


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

let's talk about the weather. that's what the british do


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

You can't possibly be more wrong than that dearest !


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

did yo know that uk have a common currency as us european he have now with euro since years ?
but, (there's always a but with english  ) a scottish pound can be not accepted in england or wales, in practise its never done, but by law it can be done, amazing no ?
nexy time you go there check pounds and try to identy if itts a scotc english or wales (not sure wals ?)


----------



## steinway (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> We havn't seen Jean_Claude_Vandamme since a long time, in this bar... Has someone heard about him?



yes here


----------



## illya Milapine (25 Avril 2005)

Can I have a cup of tea ?

How are you mister Okker ?

Oh !! I'm fine.

Nice to meet you bloody queer.......


Argh slurp............!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

ou pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

This thread is still definitely up to no good


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

i try to do my best but there's always young fella you think that english is cursing


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

English is just too bloody simple dear :love:


I speak English most of the time at work and with friends and all :style:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Hmmm no, it isn't that simple. Well, it's easy to speak with friends but when it comes to business for example, you really need lot of pratice to understand everything...


----------



## illya Milapine (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm no, it isn't that simple. Well, it's easy to speak with friends but when it comes to business for example, you really need lot of pratice to understand everything...




I agree with you !


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

so let's practice !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Ok ! So repeat after me ... The dog is in the garden !


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

the god(e) is in the...... euh no ! 
:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

You little scoundrel ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

What is all the fuss about ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> the god(e) is in the...... euh no !
> :rateau:


 in the nedrag !!!  No, thanks, it's natural :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

did you ever thought of going to see someone ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> did you ever thought of going to see someone ?


 no why ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> no why ?



You should consider this as an option ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> You should consider this as an option ...


 You have the same opinion as Pierrou ? :rose: i'm very desapointed I'm not crazy man, i'm just me


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Well, it's a bit the same, in my opinion anyway 
But don't worry, I'm kinda crazy guy myself too :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> You have the same opinion as Pierrou ? :rose: i'm very desapointed I'm not crazy man, i'm just me



Well nobody's perfect !


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Well, it's a bit the same, in my opinion anyway
> But don't worry, I'm kinda crazy guy myself too :rateau:


 So i'm happy, i'm not alone 
It's cool


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

Hey, Bender ? Beeeender ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Yes it is, hey, would ya please take the mp3 by MSN or shall I put it in your *** by force? :rateau:





EDIT: I'm talking to Franswa ( not to SM )


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> What is all the fuss about ?


i don't know fuss is it the same as buzz ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yes it is, hey, would ya please take the mp3 by MSN or shall I put it in your *** by force? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol
I can't accept because i am on Adium and i have no request for the download
So can you send me by Email 
thanks my chick


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> lol
> 
> thanks my chick



OOOOOHHHH :rose: :rose:
Shall I put my falzar down ? 
 :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOHHHH :rose: :rose:
> Shall I put my falzar down ?
> :rateau:


 not with me please I dislike the dark (vador) in your slibard 
But with another one if you want


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Allright, any voluntaries ? 
Or shall I let go the Helmet?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hey, Bender ? Beeeender ?



He's right behind Fry drinking some booze !


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Allright, any voluntaries ?
> Or shall I let go the Helmet?


 helmet ? bender ? i don't understand :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> i don't know fuss is it the same as buzz ?



Actually it is the same as agitation or disturbance !


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOHHHH :rose: :rose:
> Shall I put my falzar down ?
> :rateau:


remember what i wrote about the next who speak about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 straight


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Allright, Now you're gonna see me without the Helmet ! 







 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

My gosh !!!    :rateau:


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Actually it is the same as agitation or disturbance !


does fuss have the same roots as fuzzy ? (ie: fuzzy soda)


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> does fuss have the same roots as fuzzy ? (ie: fuzzy soda)



I really can't say. But it has as a meaning something that you can't distinguish clearly, something that's blurry or foggy. Something that is confused or incoherent.


And last but not least, if you look at my "avatar" you can also say that I have fuzzy hair ! Hence the term fuzzy soda if I'm not mistaking.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

*up !*
 I found this thread because of this from " Améliorons notre français"


> Citation:
> Posté par naas
> This thread does exist, a quick search will give you that
> -----------------
> thanks for the tuyauj'en aurais bien besoin pouquoi s'est-il arrêté au 26/04/05



And I thought 
" why not give it a shot?"

Let 's see what comes up.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

What a surprise ! It's the first time I see this thread. I think I will manage to improve my english pronunciation with it.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> What a surprise ! It's the first time I see this thread. I think I will manage to improve my english pronunciation with it.


Hell, gosh, damned and what a surprise too!
I discover this marvellous thread, thinking "that's a good idea".

But a question burns my lips... siffle
Why this deterrage?
Do you think, you little fripons, that flood does not count if it's done in english?
You think perhaps that moderators don't speak english?
You imagine that you found the graal, the ultimate space of liberty, where moderators can't understand a single bloody word!

You naughty boys!


----------



## theozdevil (7 Mars 2006)

no no no 
not your pronociation but your writing.

we are not speeking but writing


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

I think ipantoufle's post was a joke, or kind of...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Hell, gosh, damned and what a surprise too!
> I discover this marvellous thread, thinking "that's a good idea".
> 
> But a question burns my lips... siffle
> ...



What's wrong with you ? You tell us we are naughty boys ? But if you don't see the difference between us and common flooders, i suppose that your glasses aren't so potent than you think, and I'm sorry about that, but I say you aren't a gentleman but a damned bloody scatter brained !


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2006)

Is it still burning ? Do you need some help ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> What's wrong with you ? You tell us we are naughty boys ? But if you don't see the difference between us and common flooders, i suppose that your glasses aren't so potent than you think, and I'm sorry about that, but I say you aren't a gentleman but a damned bloody scatter brained !


I think you made a mistake in your name, mister.
You should have put an "R" instead of a "P". 
It would be better for the good comprehension of the new people coming on this forum.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Is it still burning ? Do you need some help ?


Well...
Let me think about it.
Let's meet together at 3.00 A.M. on the parking of carrefour, I'll give you my response.


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

My sister is not a boy


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2006)

Ho ! A small frozen blork, with snow flying around, it must be nice to see ! You become blue when you're cold ? 
It can be useful ! Just like the blue dolphins which become purple to predict rain ! And the notice would say : "How to proceed with your blork ? Just put it out of your windows and wait. When it's blue, it's cold outside. When it's purple, it's very cold outside. Enjoy your blork !" 

Edit : Oups !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Blork, dear, blork.
With a K at the end.


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2006)

Fall the throusers


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> My sister is not a boy


You improved dramaticaly since the last time i heard from you :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Sincerly, I think so if an english will come here, he will burst into laugher, unless he cry and call his mother


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sincerly, I think so if an english will come here, he will burst into laugher, unless he cry and call his mother


Approximatively.
We should try the "franglais" thread, no?
And JCVD would be happy to feel just "like the others".


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Approximatively.
> We should try the "franglais" thread, no?
> And JCVD would be happy to feel just "like the others".



I'm sorry, but JCVD don't speak franglais ! He speak only belglais ! are you aware of this fact ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but JCVD don't speak franglais ! He speak only belglais ! are you aware of this fact ?


Oh sorry.
As much for me.
No... At the time for me...

Oh, shit.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

> I'm sorry, but JCVD don't speak franglais ! He speak only belglais ! are you aware of this fact ?


I agree.
Though I am more and more thinking he does speak  a language of his own :
The JCVD.
One has to be " awouare" of this.

( edited with the quote)


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

If i well remember i created a thread for italian speaker too, but not a great succes i have to say, i some are interrested anyway...


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Did I ever told you that, even if I am close to bilingual, I hate speaking, reading and talking in English?

Worst thing I could ever live: I am now in an English country... 

Even worst thing: my little girl goes to an English school and she now mixt the two langauges...  :hein: 

But, worst thant worst... she is also American


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

That's a chance for your daughter !
i have two daughter at home they speak both french and english, and i tell you i'm proud about that, it give you the opportunity to have a different view on facts and things, its a normal period for them to mix language, they take the easyer from both, don't be stressed by that, it will resolved by itsef.

I would strongly recommand you to use french and only french at home as this is your language, and let them talk english at school.

best regards
naas

bla di bla


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Don't be afraid, dear Naas, I will *never* talk to her in English.

She has to speak English, as an American, but I really don't like that language. 

I have a problem  don't know why.    

And, at the same time, I agree with you  It is a chance, but I can't thing that one day, Laure could speak to me only in Englilsh :affraid:


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

She will never, simply because in her mind you are the reference, its even worst, she will refuse to talk in english with you, that's what happen with my daughters, they are really reluctant to speak english with me.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

I agree with naas
Mastering more than one idiom is an opportunity, an opening ( to a different thinking process , different approaches, different people and so on).
On top of it , it's happening in various countries.

As for the impact on the relationships within a multi cultural family, no need to really worry.
What matters first is the quality of the bound and Caro, you as the mother, are using -so to speak- her mother's tongue. Any shrink , sorry therapist ( shrink is a the slang equivalent)  would tell you that it's central.
I had the luck to live in various countries  all my life, including as a kiddo, and though it kind of had an impact on "regular plain  schooling" I am very glad it happened.A wonderful opening towards the world.
And for one thing it kept me from becoming a narrow minded chauvinist.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

because I don't speak very well english :rose: and YOU speak very fluently, I am on my harse   I am very very small near to you:rose: :rose: I'm so "minus" 
So, sorry for the translation 
and welcome to this tread


----------



## naas (8 Mars 2006)

This thread is not about to show your english level but to practise and have help from other, let's take my example, i'm fluent in english, but make a lot of mistake in typing and speaking, some people would say that i have a construction site (chantier) language, so again welcome on board ans share the fun


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2006)

Well spoken 
 hmm  the typing is messy ( I am the same) ..but on the whole you are right!!
practice pratice   (and... practice )

and relaxed FUN

By the way  english can be tricky   ( very tricky )
an example
1- _to show your english level_
is a bit different than

2-_show off_ your english level

3 letters give a different meaning

1 - here to reveal , to display,to make visible

2- is stronger , same concept with a strong touch of ostentation ( close to the french  "frimer")

Those letters are part of the meaning and can change the whole meaning
just check a dictionary with ,for instance, the verb  " to put"
Put up , away , down through , over on, off etc etc

---
by the way 
A tip : When you can , try to avoid using  dictonaries ( I mean bilingual ones) and use/ buy 
 an english-english dictionary.

to use an image 
it's like learning to use a Mac
Constantly comparing Mac to PC is NOT always helping , or can be very confusing

It's better to learn how to use a Mac within the Mac environment , with  the Mac Help or Mac forums.
Way more efficient  than using  a book comparing Mac moves and PC moves.
2 languages , two approaches


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

well, well, I did not see this topics before. It is very interesting to discuss with other players. I am not fluent and i'm more confortable when I've to speak about technical things. Good to discover these pages.

Julie: i have a french friend who impressed me a lot with his english. When I had to expose my reports in front of many people, I stressed because he is speaking as an US citizen. I understood later that he has stayed 15 years in US, so, now, I am speaking the best that I can with low stress. even if I know that my english is not perfect.

Please, don't send me tomatoes for this very poor english


NB: I've learned my english in Nigeria:love:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2006)

Why stress while speaking a different language?
After all it's  a  gesture towards the other
Some mistakes and a speech are better than no speech at all.

In others countries than France I found that people are more relaxed about that issue.



I find french people very but VERY demanding about the mastering of their own language by foreigners.
( I am very shocked to see a french television putting subtitles under the interview of some foreigners speaking... french. Very nasty attitude!)

Few people here know Africa
There it is rather common to speak 3 or 4 languages ( from regional to international)

It's actually quite bluffing to hear some switching back and forth.Quite impressive .


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2006)

Ze supplice of iPod.

You take a flooder and attach iz legs and arms ouiz a veri strong corde.
Aftère you plonging hiz testiboules in boïlingue water.
When the skin is very souple, iou quickli paint lesdites testiboules (normali in white, but if you prefer colored, iou cane).
iou tired very fortement sur la skin and introducing each bollock inside the oreilles. (left/right, and right/left).
Very funny.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ze supplice of iPod.
> 
> You take a flooder and attach iz legs and arms ouiz a veri strong corde.
> Aftère you plonging hiz testiboules in boïlingue water.
> ...



If themself starts to break their brain! where we go my good women


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ze supplice of iPod.
> 
> You take a flooder and attach iz legs and arms ouiz a veri strong corde.
> Aftère you plonging hiz testiboules in boïlingue water.
> ...


And if the guy is a geek 
then  he screams:
_Aie donte ire a sing , vert are maille miouzik fahilleu?_


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

itz more fun when the nioube iz in the banlieue and some thief steel is ipod


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ze supplice of iPod.
> 
> You take a flooder and attach iz legs and arms ouiz a veri strong corde.
> Aftère you plonging hiz testiboules in boïlingue water.
> ...



Bah tu vois, Mackie : tu avais un doute sur les leçons d'anglais que tu donnais aux AES. Tu te sous-estimes car visiblement tout le monde comprend !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> well, well, I did not see this topics before. It is very interesting to discuss with other players. I am not fluent and i'm more confortable when I've to speak about technical things. Good to discover these pages.
> 
> Julie: i have a french friend who impressed me a lot with his english. When I had to expose my reports in front of many people, I stressed because he is speaking as an US citizen. I understood later that he has stayed 15 years in US, so, now, I am speaking the best that I can with low stress. even if I know that my english is not perfect.
> 
> ...



LOL...god understood lol in an other thread and I  just understand ZROlivier here because I have a big head Ake... :casse: with the precedents post My dashboard translation is kaput


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois, Mackie : tu avais un doute sur les leçons d'anglais que tu donnais aux AES. Tu te sous-estimes car visiblement tout le monde comprend !


AND THE RULES?
WHAT ABOUT THE RULES?!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> If themself starts to break their brain! where we go my good women



Amok is a woman


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Amok is a woman



Ex-woman. Now i'm a man.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ex-woman. Now i'm a man.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

yes but not so big


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ex-woman. Now i'm a man.



..i have nerver seen the difference !!!! 

..;may be because of the pilows...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..i have nerver seen the difference !!!!
> 
> ..;may be because of the pilows...




Pillows ? :mouais:  Pillows under the sweet shirt ? My god !  May be "poignées d'amour" for you, sure


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pillows ? :mouais:  Pillows under the sweet shirt ? My god !  May be "poignées d'amour" for you, sure



 :mouais: 
we have not take care the pigs together !?


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mars 2006)

Funny, Olivier, my (Americain) husband spent all his youth in Nigeria. And he learned French (fluent now) in Niger-Ex-Zaïre and now... Québec  He now has a mixt accent.

---



> Mastering more than one idiom is an opportunity, an opening ( to a different thinking process , different approaches, different people and so on). On top of it , it's happening in various countries.



One of the top is the Canada  The result is partly success, partly nothing. I had to learn English in Alberta, for 4 months, when I was 15 years old, unless that, I would never have spoken English. 

What I really can't stand is that in North America, more than 400 000 000 people speak English, and a little 7 million speak French (as a normal langugage). And that Canada thinks that he is a real bilingual country?  This is bull-shit, for me. It only means that the French side HAS to speak English.

In fact, the real second language we shall learn is Spanish. You should see that in the States. From North to South, everything is available in Spanish, and most of the "small" workers (ex.: McDonalds and hotels) are from Mexico.

(woups, no political subjects, I am sorry  )

(excellent thread, I practice my writing English, thanks!)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Amok is a woman



definitively not I suppose. It was the strict translation from french to english of a French expression:

my good woman > ma bonne dame;

It is like "faux amis"


So, you can imagine me doing a presentation in front of 20 people:love: . For sure, at the end they agree to sign what I want; Almost if I say: Ok let's back to the process . I ensure you t, in this case, a poor english is helping a lot

SIGN or I restart


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> In fact, the real second language we shall learn is Spanish. You should see that in the States. From North to South, everything is available in Spanish, and most of the "small" workers (ex.: McDonalds and hotels) are from Mexico.



by the way
An interesting thing
spoken idioms in world
#1 chinese  by far
#2 spanish or english  depending on the way to measure
#3 Hindu+hurdu ( sometimes coming as #2)


the growing status of spanish in the states is a sign of  adaptation and pragmatism
In some states if you are holding an official position you better speak spanish or you are out !
And more and more "hispanics" , fully americans , are part of the middle class or hold powerful positions ,which annoys the "old decreasing  class" ( white anglosaxon protestants) but that 's life.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> definitively not I suppose. It was the strict translation from french to english of a French expression:
> 
> my good woman > ma bonne dame;
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

faux amis as _I should be admin_ and _je serait admine ?_


----------



## bens (8 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faux amis as _I should be admin_ and _je serait admine ?_



I'm not sure... maybe "je serai..."  

what ? I'm not in the thread "Améliorons notre français" ???  

ok, I go out... :rose: :rose: 

  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> I'm not sure... maybe "je serai..."
> 
> what ? I'm not in the thread "Améliorons notre français" ???
> 
> ...



 it's not grâve because it's women day


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

it's always women's days. This days is just an highlght of all privilege you have comparing with ours.

please, don't take your arm to kill me, at the end, I'm a nice guy. I don't want nothing bad for women... except my ex wife.:modo:

Announce: if someone see a big furniture crossing his road, please, contact me, it's for for a gift. Specially, if this one his really dirty and mad 

DON'T touch my son. Bloody ex wife


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

I have a lot of arms for your ZR if you want (my name is bond,or blond007 don't forget it) , I don't want to kill you, maybe my ex husband, so I propose a big bang :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> I have a lot of arms for your ZR if you want (my name is bond,or blond007 don't forget it) , I don't want to kill you, maybe my ex husband, so I propose a big bang :love:



Oh ! It's so pleasant to meet you ! My name is Monde ... Raymonde !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> I have a lot of arms for your ZR if you want (my name is bond,or blond007 don't forget it) , I don't want to kill you, maybe my ex husband, so I propose a big bang :love:



you have a lot of "mains"?:mouais: Your name is Blond 007, where are the others? Ouf, you don't want to kill me Big bang is too much for my ex, hell will be enough


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> you have a lot of "mains"?:mouais: Your name is Blond 007, where are the others? Ouf, you don't want to kill me Big bang is too much for my ex, hell will be enough









you make fun of me whereas I expose myself to learn

dasboard is a bull shit he doesn't want translate for me


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! It's so pleasant to meet you ! My name is Monde ... Raymonde !




hello Ray ! ...how funny it is...we may surely from the same virtual family..

my name Monde.... i-Monde 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

take care about automatic translation, it makes a lot of mystakes; like a game: translate with altavista or google a french text to german then to english.


Very surprising no?


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

[mode Test ON]

...bitch !!!!

[mode Test Off]
 

the automatical modérator don't opérate whit english...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! It's so pleasant to meet you ! My name is Monde ... Raymonde !



"Monde" is not english word but world


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> take care about automatic translation, it makes a lot of mystakes; like a game: translate with altavista or google a french text to german then to english.
> 
> 
> Very surprising no?



English is enough for me step by step


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> hello Ray ! ...how funny it is...we may surely from the same virtual family..
> 
> my name Monde.... i-Monde
> 
> :love:




Oh! should it be the next device produced by Apple? I am very excited to discover that soon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> [mode Test ON]
> 
> ...bitch !!!!
> 
> ...



It's a mistake to think that, try to translate the french verb "mordre" conjugate at the third person of the singular, at the present (not the present perfect, just the single present), for an exemple


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2006)

Aaaah ! What a  witty thread !

Some  here, using  english, are expressing themselves in a way they would probably NOT...  using french !
Very interesting indeed


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2006)

30 pages de récréation, et evidemment il y en a qui en profitent pour flooder comme des malades qu'ils doivent être. Demain matin, a ce rythme on frise les 100 pages de n'importe quoi et des sujets n'importe quoi il y en a déjà. Si vous voulez savoir qui remercier pour cette fermeture, relisez ce sujet. Dommage, cela aurait pu être amusant avec un peu d'imagination. Mais c'est sûrement trop pour certains. Ce qu'il y a de terrible, c'est que cela devient une (sale) habitude de tout pourrir.


----------

